# Loving Our Outback



## SkyGirl (Jul 24, 2011)

My husband and I picked up our new to us Outback 210RS today. We love all the storage space, the slide out bed and the bunks. We can't wait to use it. We found out about this website from a Keystone Rep that was at the RV dealership when we were transferring our things from our old trailer to the Outback. We are hoping to find some rallies we can attend in 2012. We are going on our first trip with it in a few weeks. We are going to spend tomorrow putting things away! So excited!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats, and welcome to the site. My family is still sharing the same type of excitement. You'll find plenty of help and good information here.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your "new" Outback! We love ours and I'm sure you will love yours, too. Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your "new" Outback! We love ours and I'm sure you will love yours, too. Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to outbackers! Where about do you live?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Happy Camping!


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

5th Time Around said:


> Welcome to outbackers! Where about do you live?


I'm Sarah's husband. We're in a suburb of Detroit, MI.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome! And Welcome Aboard! The best part of your new Outback is getting out and using it! That is for sure. We are on our 4th RV and second Outback and I know how you feel!

You'll find plenty of information on things to do, Modifications you may wish to complete, maintenance tips and just about anything related to having a good time and keeping your unit in tip top order!

First and fore-most, do not be afraid to ask questions! Any question! If you don't know or unsure about something, there are many people here that can help.

Keep in mind we all started out as newbies! Either to an Outback or to camping altogether! Nothing is more comforting to know than if you have a problem, no matter where you are, you can post the issue here on Outbackers and you'll get good advise! Maybe even some hands on help if you're close by to one of us!

Congratulations again! It's time to hit the road! Enjoy!

Eric


----------

